# Px4 F Trigger Job



## patcrotty (Nov 30, 2006)

Hello, Have Px4 F, .40s&w. Want to get a trigger job for 3.5 lb pull in SA mode. Need advice and/or name of gunsmith who could do this job. Sincerely, Pat Crotty, Denver CO.


----------

